# 250Rs In Australia



## supdawgpr (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a quick note to the forum. We have just imported from America our First 250RS to Geelong Australia. Spreading the Outbacks around the world.

Thanks for all the info on the site, made our decision to buy an outback an easy one.

Just got one question what do you need hose wise to pump out the black tanks?

There is space in the rear bumper for a hose can anyone give me a heads up on what I need.

Anyway hope to post some photos of it on the Great Ocean Road soon.

Talk Soon


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

supdawgpr said:


> Just a quick note to the forum. We have just imported from America our First 250RS to Geelong Australia. Spreading the Outbacks around the world.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on the site, made our decision to buy an outback an easy one.
> 
> ...


That's is sooooo cool! How appropriate to see an Outback in the Outback! Can't wait to see pics! Congratulations on your new Outback. We love ours. 
Back in the late 70's, I made a trip to Sydney and fell in love with Australia. I'd love to haul my Outback over there and see more of your great country. However, I'll be lucky if I can afford to see all of our country! LOL! 
Many of us have learned the hard way that you must buy quality when it pertains to sewer hoses. I prefer the Rhino flex. Click here: My link I've ordered from PPL several times and they have always been good for me.
Enjoy your new Outback and be sure to share your adventures with us!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers frome Georgia!









Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am guessing that your connections may be different then ours so our hoses may not connect to your systems. That said the Rhino Flex is a very good and durable hose. Any chance you can tell us more about where and how you will use the trailer? Pictures are also always welcome.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

WELCOME!!! to Outbackers we are happy to have you here! Enjoy your new camper.

Happy Camping









Bo


----------



## supdawgpr (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe/GA said:


> Just a quick note to the forum. We have just imported from America our First 250RS to Geelong Australia. Spreading the Outbacks around the world.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on the site, made our decision to buy an outback an easy one.
> 
> ...


That's is sooooo cool! How appropriate to see an Outback in the Outback! Can't wait to see pics! Congratulations on your new Outback. We love ours. 
Back in the late 70's, I made a trip to Sydney and fell in love with Australia. I'd love to haul my Outback over there and see more of your great country. However, I'll be lucky if I can afford to see all of our country! LOL! 
Many of us have learned the hard way that you must buy quality when it pertains to sewer hoses. I prefer the Rhino flex. Click here: My link I've ordered from PPL several times and they have always been good for me.
Enjoy your new Outback and be sure to share your adventures with us!
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up i will have a look.

First trip away in the trailer next week, so see how everything works then.


----------

